# Pest ID - Mosquito??



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

looks like a skeeter to me


----------



## svengoli123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> looks like a skeeter to me


Not sure i mentioned, but they all fly....


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They aren't biting you?









Mosquito-Like Insects


There are many insects that resemble mosquitoes. Sometimes what appears to be a mosquito is actually another type of insect. Below are the insects…




www.mosquitoes.org


----------



## svengoli123 (Jan 10, 2017)

No bites...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Fix'n it said:


> looks like a skeeter to me


I'm used to skeeters having their back ends up more.
But, apparently, there are 3,000 types.








Mosquitoes | National Geographic


Meet the persistent pest that spreads some of humanity's deadliest diseases. Learn how, and why, mosquitoes zero in on their victims and draw blood.




www.nationalgeographic.com





You could take one to the County Ag Station. They're always interested in mosquitos.






Can BTI Mosquito Dunks be used in a sump pump well?


Can BTI Mosquito Dunks be used in a sump pump well?




www.domyown.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Ah, Joisey skeeters, known to carry off dogs cats and some cattle.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What are Mosquito Dunks made of? They are made out of *a natural bacterium found in soil called Bacillus thuringiensis subspecies israelensis.* *(B.t.i.)*. And while it's lethal for mosquito larvae, it's safe for other living things.

*Mosquito Dunks - Village of Mamaroneck*

But, you'd have to wait for the bleach to be neutralized,


----------

